

How to reprogram NFC tags from a smartphone - mattydread
http://www.citeworld.com/development/21313/making-dumb-things-almost-smart

======
jpollock
I love how he said that NFC was equivalent to a QR code, and then said how it
was awesome that they could be rewritten. If a rental car (or any car) had a
rewritable NFC chip in it, how quickly do you think it would be before it was
pointed at goatse?

